# Do we submit proposals here?



## Clifford (Mar 14, 2003)

Um do we submit proposals here?

Cliff


----------



## Morrus (Mar 15, 2003)

Nope, you follow the submission guidelines on the Natural 20 Press website. They're in the main manu under "Submissions".


----------

